# New Pet Search



## Josh H (Oct 16, 2020)

So I’m looking for a new pet, but before I give detail on that, allow me to explain my current situation so I can get more accurate suggestions. I am living with my parents, and I currently own a fish tank(freshwater community) and a small tank for my betta fish on my night stand. I have no issue taking care of those and also keeping up with responsibilities so do not take any of this of lack of that, more of me trying to limit my responsibilities so I don’t overdo myself. I initially wanted a snake, I love snakes, they are my favorite animal, and I love the idea of having one slither and crawl on me and spending time with it, but alas, my mother hates snakes, and said no. I definitely want another pet because I am a heavy animal lover and they bring me a lot of joy to have around. Now, to explain what I want. I’m looking for a pet, not particularly anything specific, but, something small. But more specifically something that requires small living space. I can a lot of height, but, not so much square footage. I’m trying to keep a cage/tank smaller than 2 feet long and 1-2 feet wide. The smaller the better. I want something outside of reptiles because I already had a Crested Gecko many many years ago. I want something that’ll jump from my hand to my shoulder and I’ll be able to walk around with it comfortably on me or in my pocket or something if that makes sense. I also need low maintenance, i am fine with fish, so something I can daily drop some food in, replace some water(I have a fountain I have to replace every 2-3 days so it’ll fall right in with that job), and then enclosure spot cleans weekly and then monthly to bi-monthly full cleans. But, they easier the better. Any suggestion would be awesome!


----------



## heidii (May 5, 2019)

In terms of somethinf so low maintenace as to drop food in and spot clean, you are really quite limited. Away from fish and reptiles, have you considered frogs? I won't speak for all frogs, but dumpy tree frogs/Whites tree frogs are fairly low maintenace. Perhaps some misting and live insect feeding, but you won't have to handle them as much as other pets. In fact, it is advised you limit contact as they are incredibly sensitive to things like dirt and even soap. 
If frogs are not your style, you could have mice. They generally do not need a huge enclosure, though the larger the better. They tend to make do with a 10 gallon for a single male, and it is recommended if you keep females to get 3. For 3 mice, you could be looking at a 20 or 30 gallon long. The females should keep each other company, spot cleaning is relatively easy, however they are quite noisy on their wheels. 
Ultimately, subjectively fish and reptiles are a little easier than other pets like rodents and whatnot. Perhaps wait until you move out or volunteer at a shelter with many animals to find out what pet you take a liking to.


----------



## Josh H (Oct 16, 2020)

heidii said:


> In terms of somethinf so low maintenace as to drop food in and spot clean, you are really quite limited. Away from fish and reptiles, have you considered frogs? I won't speak for all frogs, but dumpy tree frogs/Whites tree frogs are fairly low maintenace. Perhaps some misting and live insect feeding, but you won't have to handle them as much as other pets. In fact, it is advised you limit contact as they are incredibly sensitive to things like dirt and even soap.
> If frogs are not your style, you could have mice. They generally do not need a huge enclosure, though the larger the better. They tend to make do with a 10 gallon for a single male, and it is recommended if you keep females to get 3. For 3 mice, you could be looking at a 20 or 30 gallon long. The females should keep each other company, spot cleaning is relatively easy, however they are quite noisy on their wheels.
> Ultimately, subjectively fish and reptiles are a little easier than other pets like rodents and whatnot. Perhaps wait until you move out or volunteer at a shelter with many animals to find out what pet you take a liking to.


Thank you for the reply! I have so many frogs outside my house I feel they are my pets lol, what small rodents are good for smaller sized enclosures that are a bit for enjoyable to handle?


----------



## heidii (May 5, 2019)

Josh H said:


> Thank you for the reply! I have so many frogs outside my house I feel they are my pets lol, what small rodents are good for smaller sized enclosures that are a bit for enjoyable to handle?


Mice are probably your safest bet. Males hold a bit more musk so if the smell of rodents bothers you, getting 3 females (all sisters, mind you) then that would be good for your situation.
Hamsters are another thing however they are one of the most neglected types of pet there is. I personally would not suggest a hamster as in the wild they are known to run 5 miles, meaning most cages are incredibly unsuitable. They do poorly in vertical cages too, and much rather something like a DETOLF cage. 
So, off the top of my head in terms of rodents, you are really just looking at small fancy mice. Perhaps put some time aside to research degus and gerbils as I am uneducated there and they may just suit you. 
Have you ever considered owning insects? Stick bugs are pretty cool and low maintenace as are other, subjectively more beautiful insects, such as the Orchid Mantis. Orchid Mantis' have relatively small lifespans, however have very small enclosure needs. Some people put these Mantis inside large cups, like what you would put fizzy drinks in. I would personally say you could give them a little more room if you want something pleasing to look at, like a 2 or 3 gallon tank.


----------



## Josh H (Oct 16, 2020)

heidii said:


> Mice are probably your safest bet. Males hold a bit more musk so if the smell of rodents bothers you, getting 3 females (all sisters, mind you) then that would be good for your situation.
> Hamsters are another thing however they are one of the most neglected types of pet there is. I personally would not suggest a hamster as in the wild they are known to run 5 miles, meaning most cages are incredibly unsuitable. They do poorly in vertical cages too, and much rather something like a DETOLF cage.
> So, off the top of my head in terms of rodents, you are really just looking at small fancy mice. Perhaps put some time aside to research degus and gerbils as I am uneducated there and they may just suit you.
> Have you ever considered owning insects? Stick bugs are pretty cool and low maintenace as are other, subjectively more beautiful insects, such as the Orchid Mantis. Orchid Mantis' have relatively small lifespans, however have very small enclosure needs. Some people put these Mantis inside large cups, like what you would put fizzy drinks in. I would personally say you could give them a little more room if you want something pleasing to look at, like a 2 or 3 gallon tank.


Thank you! What about a Gerbil, they are cuter


----------



## heidii (May 5, 2019)

I am not sure about gerbil care but I am sure you can find some tips online such as popular animal Youtubers.


----------



## Colette (Jan 2, 2010)

I'll add another vote for mice. They are my favourite normal small pet by far. Very active and industrious little creatures so fun to watch, and pretty good to handle too. Very unlikely to bite. Honestly I think mice are one of the most underrated pets, I just love them lol.

If you want super low maintenance but are happy not to handle, I can also recommend tarantulas. I was only going to get one... ended up with 17 and always wanting more! Depending on size (small slings need feeding more frequently than large adults) you only feed about once a week or even once a month. No cleaning out unless you need to remove uneaten prey or wipe spider poop off the glass, and just keep a water bowl topped up. Easier to keep than houseplants. Watching them moult is incredible if you get to see it. But... handling is strongly discouraged. It has zero benefit to the animal and tarantulas are very fragile so it's high risk. But as a pet to look at they are pretty cool. Inverts like millipedes or mantis are nice if you want to hold them.


----------

